# Instrument Cluster Removal



## Lytmup1965 (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm trying to remove the instrument cluster and bezel on my 65. I've taken out the screws around the bezel but it only moved a few inches forward. I also loosened the column strap. I believe the heater cables are the culprit at this point. Can anyone give any advice as to how to get this thing out? Totally frustrated at this point. Thanks.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You are likely correct, The heater control cables need to be disconnected.
Should be accessible with removal of glove box insert.
Don't overlook the speedo.


----------



## Frank R (Nov 25, 2016)

You have to remove the heater cables and speedometer cable. You'll have to drop the steering column. I remove the wiring harness and fuse box with the dash. It's much easier to install this way.


----------



## Lytmup1965 (Nov 26, 2016)

When you say the wiring harness....do you mean the entire dash harness? If so, what is the best way to access the entire harness as well as the speedo cable? I assume the speedo cablend is threaded or is it a clip? Thanks again.


----------



## Frank R (Nov 25, 2016)

Yes the entire dash harness. Remove the radio and the dash pad first. You have to unplug the headlamp and engine harness under the hood then remove the two screws that hold the fuse box. Pull the white wires from the door jamb switches and the black wire from the parking brake. Drop the column and unplug the harness from it. Then unscrew the speedometer cable. The dash should pull out then.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

I’ve removed the bezel on my 64 various times over the years-same set up as the 65. As you stated that you can move it out several inches I would guess that you removed the bottom and top screws and the dash pad if you have one. FYI, the dash pad is held in place by the top screws and two stud/nuts over the glove box. The box must be removed to access the nuts.

1-To access the speedo cable reach under the dash and unscrew the coupling. You might need a flashlight/work light and it will be easy to see and reach if you lay on the driver’s side floor. After all these years you might need a pliers to break it loose. It’s a threaded coupling something like on a garden hose.

2- As for the heater cables they can be easily removed at the heater box on the firewall under the dash. There are three of them (on a non AC car) and they just unbolt and slide off. You may want to tag them so you put them back in the same place. Trying to remove them at the heater control is a real pain.

3- No need to remove the radio. On the 65 it is not part of the the dash bezel. 

4-The steering column has to be slightly dropped. 

5-Unless you’re doing a major wiring upgrade there is no need to remove the dash harness. Two options: 1- While you are under the dash for the speedo cable, remove the dash lights, they come out easily, as well as the wires connected to the instruments or 2-After the speedo and heater cables are undone, pull the bezel out only as far as you can and remove the lights & connectors from the top. Generally, the connectors go on one-way, but again you may want to mark their position for easy reassembly.


----------



## Lytmup1965 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the input everyone. I'm going to tackle it tomorrow. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's a bit of a guide as well...
Repairing a 1965-1967 GTO Tach - Hot Rod Network


----------

